# Router being spammed.



## RatherDashing27 (Oct 30, 2013)

My internet started running abysmally slowly, so I looked at my router logs and was greeted with the following:

[UPnP set event: Public_UPNP_C3] from source 192.168.1.4, Tuesday, Oct 29,2013 21:11:25
[Service blocked: ICMP_echo_req] from source 68.86.84.110, Tuesday, Oct 29,2013 21:11:04
[Service blocked: ICMP_echo_req] from source 68.86.93.165, Tuesday, Oct 29,2013 21:11:03
[Service blocked: ICMP_echo_req] from source 68.85.240.94, Tuesday, Oct 29,2013 21:11:03
[Service blocked: ICMP_echo_req] from source 213.200.80.165, Tuesday, Oct 29,2013 21:11:01
[Service blocked: ICMP_echo_req] from source 68.86.83.10, Tuesday, Oct 29,2013 21:11:00
[Service blocked: ICMP_echo_req] from source 66.198.127.2, Tuesday, Oct 29,2013 21:11:00
[Service blocked: ICMP_echo_req] from source 68.86.95.213

Anyone know what this is/how to fix?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF!

Those icmp [ping] messages are likely not what is slowing your connection down. 68.86.83.10 is Comcast in Wa, seattle.

You should call Comcast and have them do a line and modem check.

FYI but you can't "fix" anything beyond your router.


----------

